# Underbite concerns



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

My 17 week pup has an underbite. I've noticed it since she was 8 weeks. I have read that it may correct itself from my Vizsla book which was written a good couple of decades ago. 

I have visited a vet and her opinion is that it will become more pronounced as the bottom jaw continues to grow after the top jaw has stopped. 

I have contacted the breeder and they are not being very supportive and don't seem to consider it to be a problem. Our relationship has deteriorated!

Has anyone any experience with a pup/dog having an underbite? Will my pup have health problems with this or will it just be cosmetic? 

I will not be breeding from her.

I have attached pictures at 17 weeks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It depends on how much of a underbite, as to if it will ever be a problem. You won't know the extent, until your pups permanent teeth are in. If they don't have a problem chewing, and the teeth aren't piercing the inside of the mouth. Its not a health issue.
It is a fault, and should have been noticed by the breeder. Then they could have informed you, before picking up the pup. That way you could decide to either purchase, or pass on the puppy.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Not sure whether your contract has it, but you should avoid tug-o-war until permanent teeth fully grown. Puppy jaws just as joints are very soft and they may deteriorate from movements which will be ok for an adult dog.
A lot of trainers recommend tug-o-war as a reward bond between handler and pup, well, ok for later on, just not when they are still developing.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This looks purely cosmetic. Further, these are baby teeth, which grow in a different place in the gum/jaw than the adult teeth. Before you get too worked up about it, wait until the adult teeth come and and see....unless you're planning on showing or breeding her, It will not interfere if they come in like those pics.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica 
I never really thought about the tug game, and young puppy's jaws. It does make a lot of sense. I'm old school, and I don't ever play tug games with birddogs. I wouldn't want the game to carry over to birds, with young dogs.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Buying this pup has unfortunately not been a great experience. Umbilical hernia not mentioned untill I had pen in hand to sign contract after two previous visits and now an underbite to figure out/ worry about. 

But I will now be much more informed/cautious for the future regarding choosing a breeder!

Ok no more tug of war, that makes sense and I had been careful with that game anyway.

When should I expect all the adult teeth to come through? And will the jaw stop growing at that time too?


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Greta said:


> Buying this pup has unfortunately not been a great experience. Umbilical hernia not mentioned untill I had pen in hand to sign contract after two previous visits and now an underbite to figure out/ worry about.
> 
> But I will now be much more informed/cautious for the future regarding choosing a breeder!
> 
> ...


So sorry about your experience. The breeder should have been forthcoming with any issues with the puppy from the very beginning. As for the adult teeth, usually six months all should have come out. As far as the jaw, the pics (but really hard to tell) show a bit more extreme and not sure about this one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The sweetest vizsla, that shared my home was Lucy. Most don't know she had a couple of faults. One if those was a slight underbite.
Due to her faults, and the breeder knowing us. She was my daughter's very first puppy, for the sum of $500. She was the perfect dog in everyway, for someone not wanting to breed, or show.

Keep in mind its been years, and the price of vizslas have went up. Plus don't expect big discounts for every fault.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I guess I'm just wanting the transaction to be fair. I've paid £1200 which in the UK is a higher priced dog. The breeder has offered £200 or full refund and return of the pup. I can't return her! Not sure many people could. The money has gone but I am concerned that the breeder does not seem to think an underbite is a fault.

Greta is a very affectionate, full on and clever pup. She's going to have a great life with me. 

She's clever enough to tuck herself in when she feels a chill, I've told her it's not winter yet! She does it at home and in the car where she has crate time when I'm working.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Greta, unless the breeder intentionally sold you a pup with a known, permanent flaw than the transaction was fair. That's an open question, b/c by the time they are 8 weeks, the teeth (and presumably the bite) was evident..unless this occurred afterwards, which is probable but less likely unless you were really yanking on a tug toy.

So, separate that feeling of being taken advantaged of from your adoration of the actual puppy, take the partial refund, and move on. As long as the bite doesn't interfere with actual mastication it's just one of those things, they are living creatures and no matter how much care and thought a breeder uses in selecting parents and caring for pups, these things happen.


----------

